# Nissan all-weather mats



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Anyone have these? (Canadian version if it matters)


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I went to Cdn Tire and bought a better winter mat instead. My dealership didn't overly recommend Nissan's mats. They are just rubber/vinyl mats and don't have much capacity for melting snow.

Greg


Rockford said:


> Anyone have these? (Canadian version if it matters)


----------



## Gforce99 (May 3, 2005)

Costco Rulez!! :loser: They should soon be stocking pantsaver mats if not already. I bought a complete set of four for "i think" $25 and these suckers are quality made and thick.


----------



## Triffid (Aug 25, 2005)

Rockford said:


> Anyone have these? (Canadian version if it matters)


You might try Husky Liners http://www.huskyliners.com/nissanapps.html

See my pictures below.........Triffid

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?uid=594075


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes Triffid, that's *exactly* the sort of thing I'm after - as much coverage as possible. But I don't see any available for the X-Trail.
The reason I asked about the Nissan ones is because I actually ordered them sight unseen (picked up the new LE and mats yesterday) thinking that they would be the best fitting ones available. I mean, they're made by Nissan for the X-trail specificly, right? They should be damn near perfect. Or so I thought.
I was really disappointed with them after we picked up the car yesterday. Mostly with just the driver's mat - the most important one if you ask me. The main problem was that it was almost a square in shape and looked like it was more suited to the back seat than the front. It didn't protude up under the pedals at all. And the rubber on all the mats was a little thinner and flimsier (is that a word?) than I was expecting. I work for a plastics manufacturer so maybe I'm a bit harder to please in this department, I don't know. Anyways, the back mats were good and the front passenger one was pretty ok so I figured I could live with them all for now and probably just replace the two front ones with something aftermarket once fall arrived in earnest.
Well, I went into the dealer today for something else and happened to notice "Maxima" and "Sentra" front mats hanging on the wall at the parts counter. Both these mats were way more heavy duty (probably twice as heavy) than the "X-Trail" mats I had. What's more is they were both shaped much more like you would expect (and need) front mats to be, I.E, not square. In short, these were exactly what I wanted. Turns out, the X-Trail mats are made in England and what you see is what you get. There are no other ones available from Nissan. They actually trim them squarish on purpose so as to not get stuck under the accellerator. The parts guy pointed out that Canada is probably the only X-trail market to experience real winters so maybe the all weather mats weren't really designed with us snowbirds in mind. Made sense, actually.
Needless to say, after seeing the calibre of mat that was avialable for other Nissans and comparing it to that of _my_ mats, I was a bit pissed. The parts guy didn't really have a better option for me but said he's never had anyone complain about them. He did offer to take them back though so that's what I did. They were in the car 24hrs, max.
So, long story short, I'm looking for 4 heavy duty X-Trail mats (or liners) that are going to provide maximum coverage. A custom fit would be nice but is not crucial. Any ideas?

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Anyone ever tried Weathertech mats? They offer "semi-custom" fit mats which may be the best I can hope for in Canada.
I am pleased with Weathertech's custom fit cargo cover. I got it the other day and it fits perfectly - has a nice sill all the way around and is a lot less slidey for the dog too. On the strength of that product, I am leaning towards getting thier semi-custom fit mats now too.


----------



## mdj (Jul 6, 2005)

*WeatherTech*

I looked at the WeatherTech mats for my LE. I thik there is a Cdn distributor in Guelph or Hamilton. Same story though, no version specifically for the XTrail, likely because the Xtrail is not yet available in the USA. Maybe next year. WeatherTech look great though with full driver and passenger compartment coverage, right up to the plastic sills and also up uner the pedals as well. Maybe one day! Looks like another year of Pantsavers for me. 



Rockford said:


> Anyone ever tried Weathertech mats? They offer "semi-custom" fit mats which may be the best I can hope for in Canada.
> I am pleased with Weathertech's custom fit cargo cover. I got it the other day and it fits perfectly - has a nice sill all the way around and is a lot less slidey for the dog too. On the strength of that product, I am leaning towards getting thier semi-custom fit mats now too.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I also use the PantSaver.

But there always seems to be snow/salt/water getting under during our long northern winter (not looking forward to that )

So someone (don't remember who) last year mentioned that during "Rainy Season" they actually installed thick plastic poly sheets and tucked it under the removable moldings around the carpet...

This got me thinking, and I will try this during our winter but I'll try it with rubber "pond liner" sheets that we get at home hardware store. We'll see how that holds up. I will still use the PantSaver rubber carpet as well of course.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Winter*

My Boss/Friend who builds hotrods.. told me a cheap trick that I used last year.. and it works... I take the daily newspaper (Gazoo) and lift the mats up and place a couple of sheets under the mats.. in the morning. When I get home in the afternoon I throw them out and replace them... did this all winter and had no problems!

Stephen


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, I got the Weathertech mats (grey colour). They're not a true custom fit like I was hoping for but they do fit rather well considering they're not X-Trail specific. They're really heavy duty with nice, deep grooves too. Head and shoulders above the Nissan all weather mats. Pricer than the Nissan mats too though. 
The back ones fit particularly well. They (the back ones only) have trimm-able tabs incorpoarated into the design of the mat so you can trim them for a snug fit and have it not look like you did. Pretty slick, actually.
$150 CDN + tax delivered for all four. Weathertech p/n's W2 (front) and W20 (rear).
Bring on the snow!


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I think the $25 costco mats are gonna be fine for me. I"m in BC, we only get maby 5-7 days with any snow.


----------



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

Rockford said:


> I was really disappointed with them after we picked up the car yesterday. Mostly with just the driver's mat - the most important one if you ask me. The main problem was that it was almost a square in shape and looked like it was more suited to the back seat than the front. It didn't protude up under the pedals at all.



AHA! I have the very same problem with mine. I got them cheap from a contact who works at Nissan Canada, so I didn't want to trouble him too much with returning them, though.

You know what the problem with these mats is? _*They come cut for right-hand-drive vehicles!*_ Flip 'em over and you'll see the cutting instructions. Trouble is, they come already cut.

I did mention it to my contact and he said this has been a problem with some of the mats NCI ordered. But I can't return them. 

Say, does anyone in a right-hand-drive market want to buy a lightly-used set? The rubber's not THAT flimsy, and I'm sure they'd fit splendidly.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I have Canuck Tire ones, they aren't a custom fit, however they do the job so well, they have been in there since the truck was new.


----------



## sanj101ca (Aug 4, 2006)

*all weather mats*

Hi All,

Any recommendations for rubber all season mats for the x-trail? P.s What are the wiper sizes for the x-trail?

Sanj


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I went with Weathertech and have been happy. A bit pricey.

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/103163-nissan-all-weather-mats.html?highlight=mats


----------



## Vista1795 (Dec 11, 2008)

Are these the ones you bought Rockford?

JC Whitney for all Auto parts - Car, Truck, Jeep, Motorcycle & RV Parts

Do they look at all like these ones?

BTW, I emailed HUSKY LINERS to ask them if they'd possibly make a batch of X-Trail liners.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes and no.
Mine look like that (groves on the bottom, dimples on top) but they are *not specifcally for the X-Trail*. Looking at your link it appears that you may be able to get something more suited to the X-Trail now I can't tell for sure.
In terms of quality they are A1 (have held up very well). If fit could be improved, too all the better. Mind you the rears I have are damn near perfect as-is. There is room for improvement on the fronts fit-wise though. If they've adressed that great!


----------



## Vista1795 (Dec 11, 2008)

Just an update for everyone. Husky Liners emailed me back. Their exact response was _"We have never even seen a X-Trail and have no plans on manufacturing liners for one."_

It sounds like the guy is working out of his basement. 

The mats I ended up buying (Michelin) are just not working even though they have deep grooves. Next year I'm going to have to toss some 3 mil vapour barrier under them. As it is, my carpets are covered in salt stains.

Is the X-Trail coming to the USA? I think that is the only way I'd see Husky Liners for my ride.


----------

